# Auto Finesse VS a "racing green" Range Rover Sport,



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Been a bit of time since we put up any detailed vehicles on the forum so i made the effort with this special edition range rover sport and got the cam out.

The intention was to give the vehicle a good clean and then correct the paint work prior to adding a crystal laquer coating for ultimate protection, the wheels where all going to be fully refurbed, but due to teh special finish (DC Dish) it would take alot of work to split and perfect the rims so a "little" more elbow grease was needed (more on this latter)

On arrival:























































Firstly the wash stage, wheels soaked with AS smart wheels and then aggitated with soft bristle brush, then the wheel arches treated with G101 scrubbed and jet washed, door jambs treated with G101 and cleaned with a detail brush:














































The lowwer section of the vehicle was then treated with AG PM3 and then a snow foam mix applied consisting of PM3 and BH SF, panel gaps cleaned with a detail brush, rinsed and washed TBM with Dodo sour power and a lambs wool mit:























































Even after my best efforts with AS smart wheels down as strong as neat this was the best we could get the wheels :wall:




























So whilst we rack our brains what to do with the rims for the best, the only option was starting to look like a refurb then i remembered a product i had on sample (5L of sample  and it when it was droped off the guy said it was the most hard core non acid wheel cleaner, so with that in mind we cracked it open and gave it a go :thumb:










Check out how it cleaned up the wheel nuts for starters




























Now the rim its self:



















But you shall have to wait for the finished results :doublesho

In to the work shop and on to claying the paint work using dodo grey and LT:



















Now paint correction, the paint looking dull and swirled:




























Paint correction was Via rotary, megs polishing pad and the new menz P020 :thumb: (this stuffs the dangleys)























































After 2 full days with two people on the polishing we finished the paint work down with 3m UF then rinsed the vehicle down and dried, then on to the finishing touches, Zorsts cleaned with Autosol, wheels clayed and polished with a wool head and FCP and UF mix then sealed with poor boys wheel sealant, an IPA wipe down and CL applied to all paint work, interior detailed, windows cleaned and polished then tyres 7 arches dressed:




































































































The results of 4 days work for two people :

















































































































































As always thanks for looking and any questions on products and methods used are more than welcome.

James B


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

wow. those wheels where bad. very good job mate. you going to divuldge the wheel cleaner or keep us hangin? lol.


----------



## Archway (Apr 3, 2007)

sweeeeet ! wot u use on the wheels ?


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Just awesome. Hell of a job!!!!!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great
almost looks blue in most pics

id be interested to know what cleaner that was on the wheels aswell


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

excellent job mate, really impressive turn around with the wheels. :thumb:

Just imagine what you could of achieved with a waterless detail though


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work James, love the outside bling shots


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

:doublesho Excellent results :thumb: 

The after shots are amazing :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very very nice James, excellent work on the wheels as well made all the difference:thumb:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

looks great James


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice bud as all ready said what used on wheals??


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent james..good to see you posting some work up again mate:thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

spot on work as ever James, they really are a handful of a detail these Rangerovers


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

That is beautiful! Well done especially on the wheels


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

*wow*
them wheels look great with the car!

any idea of the engine size? if it was a petrol it would be the danglys..!


----------



## Thehappysailor (Apr 16, 2008)

Great job, what makes the new menz product so good? Tempted to try some.

Is the paint hard on the RR sport?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic buddy :thumb:, nice to see the 'boys' back in town 

So what is the LSP all about then ??


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cracking work alround Mr B, nice to see some of your work again

We'll be out with PO203s and Megs 205 tomorrow looking foward to that


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys, as for the wheel cleaner im not a liberty to say just yet but im sure it will be on offer in a few months :thumb:



Epoch said:


> Cracking work alround Mr B, nice to see some of your work again
> 
> We'll be out with PO203s and Megs 205 tomorrow looking foward to that


Thats the one (po203s) it really is good stuff and an improvement on 3.02 IMO, i just got megs 205 the other day but not yet had a play with it im looking forward to that one :thumb::buffer:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow, that is amazing, especially the turn round on the wheels...:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Amazing turn around!!! Mint looking RR


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Stunning work lads that was a right state.

Loving the after pics...

Paul


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very impressive James


----------



## maxvaleting (Sep 16, 2007)

Outstanding job, looks triple mint!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

That is some amazing work, truly stunning finish on a great RR IMO.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Top work bud, Range looks ace now.:thumb:


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

Amazing job! Can't believe the state of the wheels! 

I take it you had to use Ladders to do the roof!?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, some job on that and a beautiful finish on a nice RRS, very well done


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hell of a job on that gents!!!










Stunning


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Just awesome :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent result....whenn might we hear about the new super duper wheel cleaner?

CM


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

polished bliss watch out. just goes to show that for the best possible finish no matter your products its graft that smacks it


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Excellent work James :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazing work. I now like these cars


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Fantastic work. Impressive results on those wheels - they looked like they'd had it!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

:doublesho OMG had bad where those wheels..

Fantastic turnaround ... not a big fan of these cars but that looks a handy bit of kit. Good arty pictures as well.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work mate.:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

stunning work guys, 2 men over four days, it just shows what can be done, excellent!


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

ive got to get me one of those drill polishing attachments

any idea where one can be bought ?


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Great work. Looks 100 times better, bet the owner was really pleased too.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

MrLOL said:


> ive got to get me one of those drill polishing attachments
> 
> any idea where one can be bought ?


You can get those wool heads from Motorgeek :thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Whow, amazing after shots! Great, great work.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive indeed! stunning looking motor!


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

wow stunning results!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## The Bear (Aug 5, 2008)

Lovely !

Is that an Arden Range ?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Spankingly good work James :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job love the shots of the sun bouncing off the paint work:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

charlie_51 said:


> polished bliss watch out. just goes to show that for the best possible finish no matter your products its graft that smacks it


Lol, it's been a pleasure to see James go from strength to strength over the last couple of years, and it's great to have someone in the London area we can refer people to with 100% confidence. Excellent work in every way. :thumb:


----------



## LOLOM5 (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful example of a great detail and a really hot Rover!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

That looks fine!! Fantastic work guys. :thumb:

I did some 4x4'ing yesterday, a 110 Defender, RR Vogue and a Disco. Never had I fully appreciated the technology in off-roaders. Amazing.

(trouble is, probably only 5% of those sold actually see mud/off-road situations)


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very very very nice james! well done mate!


----------



## unreal106 (Jan 2, 2009)

well doen loks amazing, those wheels are a great transformation aswle1


----------



## WyattEarp (Mar 9, 2008)

Super outstanding finish.:thumb::thumb:What an excellent turnaround on the entire vehicle.:thumb:


----------



## tmclssns (Dec 28, 2006)

What a pimp car - awesome work though. Glad you had a helping hand I guess. Good job!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking good there chaps, nice work


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

First class finish - very impressive


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice work, looks rather nice for a rangey!

James, any chance of a unlabelled sample of that wheel cleaner? My wheels are in a right state and it looks like that might do the job. If not I completely understand, but always worth a cheeky ask.


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job and Great write up. Those wheels came up a treat.


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow that truck looks aggressive, love the stance. Those wheels were in horrendous shape, glad to see the outcome. Looks absolutely fantastic!! :argie::doublesho:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

wow man excellent job.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking job! those wheels were terrible


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

4 days very well spent! :thumb:


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi James are you in a position yet to put us all out of our misery and let us know the wheel cleaner you used to get the RR wheels so clean?

Cheers


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ no not yet sorry, but i will be in a position to sell it to any one that wants it soon enough


----------



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

^ Put me down on that list, its just the stuff I need to shift the stuff on a mini that tardis wont


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

likewise! +1


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

james b said:


> ^^ no not yet sorry, but i will be in a position to sell it to any one that wants it soon enough


Oh you tease James.....lol


----------



## ST dan (Mar 25, 2007)

thats the [email protected] nuts james, good job!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ST dan said:


> thats the [email protected] nuts james, good job!!


Thanks mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## 6FIEND (Mar 9, 2008)

...need to get hold of some of your wheel cleaner! You said you were selling it shortly? Please let me know if you can get this stuff out for an international delivery.

The need comes from this... Which is the state of a set of '07 STi wheels *after* two applications of Megs Wheel Brightener at 4:1 :doublesho (actually, from memory, this particular wheel got some 'extra rough' treatment beyond that to see if the stuff would shift...)










...best I can figure, it's bonded brake dust. But (obviously) it aint coming off in a hurry!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ problem you have there (IIRR) is that the inner rim is not painted its bare metal (ally) altho this cleaner will help i dont think it would get them 100% perfect, im still no further with the sale of this product altho im using the 2 variants lots in my detailing, i just dont think i can be doing with all the agro of selling it direct to consumers.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Another epic detail!:thumb:

Any chance you can tell us what the wheel cleaner is? Like the guy above, the inside of my STI wheels are a mess and everything i've tried will not shift the brake dust.

I see what you mean about this detail James. It might just push the M3 into second place, only just mind!


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

6FIEND said:


> ...need to get hold of some of your wheel cleaner! You said you were selling it shortly? Please let me know if you can get this stuff out for an international delivery.
> 
> The need comes from this... Which is the state of a set of '07 STi wheels *after* two applications of Megs Wheel Brightener at 4:1 :doublesho (actually, from memory, this particular wheel got some 'extra rough' treatment beyond that to see if the stuff would shift...)
> 
> ...


maybe you can get your hands on some "1Z Felgenreiniger Plus", this stuff is SO hard it actually etches your hands (or at least it burns quite bad)

i don't think they used acid cleaner on the RR wheels because they're polished... would ruin it all...

btw: if cleaners don't work try heavy polish... sometimes mechanical abrasion helps more.. (god, sorry for my english, i hope that sentence makes sense)


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just come across this thread, I know it's nearly a year on. What is the cleaner being referred too?

Stunning RR too!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:tumbleweed:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

What an awesome Range Rover. Great job. I use Poorboys World Wheel Sealant too, just because I love the smell


----------



## Kano (Nov 28, 2009)

i have to say guys ... brilliant job on the wheels ... and as for the final shots .... it looks amazing ! complete turn around ... well done


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent work - what is the wheel cleaner?


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very very good work those wheels were a real mess great turn around


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

what i dont unserstand is he says the sti wheels cant be cleaned because it's not painted but the lip in the wheels he cleaned from the range rover arent painted either?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

The lip is Stainless or chrome (I can't remember now as this job was done ages ago), centre is painted & inner rim is bare untreated un polished ali.


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi James, what was the wheel cleaner used mate?

Cheers.


----------



## Jasonlew (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi in case i missed it i would also be interested in knowing the name of the wheel cleaner 


Thanks in advance

Jason


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

James b said a few months ago in another thread the wheel cleaner used was acid based - See here (post #5)

Once again James I'm not having a go, just thought I'd mention it as so many are asking what wheel cleaner it was.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

It is/was, however its the type of acid and amounts that made it work so well without damage, acids are sometimes a needs must, not for regular use but if its what gets the job done and you use them correctly, the results are there for you to see


----------

